# Gaggia baby. Time to give up repair?



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, I have a Gaggia Baby that's between 7 and 10 years old. It's done me great - love the coffee, don't need anything fancy, and can't affort a next step up at the moment -- and tbh not sure what would really be that much better, perhaps a small commercial unit..

Anyway my baby is suffering with no water coming out of group head. water through steam wand is fine/high pressure. I've stripped the machine (done this multiple times before), cleaned/split boiler, and cleaned 3 way valve, but I think the problem is in the group head.

Last time I was unable to split the whole assembley from shower screen to lower boiler. The show screen screw has a damaged head so would need to be drilled out. Last time I did have it out, the hex bolts underneath the head came out, but I was unable to split that section from the lower boiler. The boiler itself is fairly well corroded now.

I'll probably have one last try tomorrow, but am thinking rather than buy new group head & all the other bits, and possibly a new boiler soon, it may be best to replace the machine. By sticking gaggia I can use my new portafilter (annoyingly I just bought it) and group seal (which I had ready)

I can get a gaggia baby manufacturer refurb RI8155/60 for £120, or a baby class new RI8157/50 for £170 -- it doesn't strike me as a lot of difference other than cosmetics - same mechanics I assume, and looks pretty much same usability

Any comments on typical manufacturer refurbs. My current machine was one and did me fine

Choice between the two - anything of note?

What might I notice between an "old" baby and new?

Does it make sense to abandon repairs given price when prob multiple bits may need replacing soon, group head is "welded" together and boiler is getting nearer to end of life?


----------



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Apologies for formatting.that was posted from mobile using Tapatalk....


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds solenoid related. try my link. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showwiki.php?title=How+to+check+if+the+solenoid+is+blocked

make sure you hear the "internal" click. choice of old baby or new style. go the old style all the way.

mark


----------



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks.I'll check out the solenoid again though pretty sure I'm hearing it

Are there mechanical differences in the internals between old and new?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Give it one last bash, but don't pour too much cash into it. You can grab a second-hand Classic for as little as £60.

Regarding the mashed screw head, try using a good screwdriver with all your weight to get sufficient downforce. Sometimes a snug-fitting blade screwdriver can work better on badly worn heads.


----------

